# Gauche the Cellist



## GodNickSatan

Has anyone seen this? It's a Studio Ghibli film about a young cellist who with the help of talking animals learns to play Beethoven's sixth symphony. I really think people here would like it!


----------



## talx

Just seen the trailer, it looks great. I am going to have to find it and watch it. I love Studio Ghibli films!


----------



## GodNickSatan

Glad to hear it


----------

